# BBQ Season is Here



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

And the dogs are patiently waiting for their steaks :biggrin:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

LOL! Thats awsome! Mals are such smart dogs!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Beautiful dogs! Sorry for my ignorance but how to Mals compare to GSD's? I am truthfully clueless. I know they are a complete different breed, but are they smarter in your opinion? My boss has a gsd and I can not stand her.


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

I wouldn't say they are smarter per se, but they are a bit quicker to react... they act first and think later and usually do it pretty fast lol. The best description I've heard is that they are like german shepherds on crack.... so if you find a GSD annoying, you'd probably lose your mind with a Mal  Of course it depends on their lines and personality as well just like any dog!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I don't think I would find her do annoying if she was consistently exercised every day. She lives in the boarding kennel where I work. Sad isn't it? It really irritates me because my boss is a dog trainer and yet his own pup is horrible. She listens fine to him, but I have tried working with her and it is no go.


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah both breeds need mental and physical exercise every day in order to be happy and sane enough to live with!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

what longelegant faces and beautiful eyes! they are both gorgeous!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful dogs! 

And you gotta love their tongues...:tongue:


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

becarefull with the dogs near the grill. it will be Mal-icious if one of
your dogs stole a steak.


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh the tongues! And it is only the beginning of big tongue season LOL


----------

